# Seventy five and counting



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I reached a milestone in my life today. It has been three quarters of a century since mother Jackie gave birth to this little turkey on Thanksgiving Day in 1938. The old General Hospital in Lafayette is no longer there. Iâ€™m surprised they did not consider it a historical building.


It is said that God has a plan for everyone. I wish I knew what is on my blue print. I am the poster child for the phrase â€œBeen there. Done thatâ€ but yet I am still here kicking so I have not full filled His plan.


I am in reasonably good health considering I am 120 pounds over weigh, smoked for decades (quit in â€™94), donâ€™t exercise and have survived cancer. I do have a short term memory problem or maybe my car keys and cell phone love to play the â€œHide and Seekâ€ game. The only addiction I have is to 2cool fishing. It is worse than crack.


I was once an avid hunter but I got over being mad at Bambi and his family. It happened one day in Oklahoma when I realized if I shot that huge buck I was going to have to drag him across a mile of muddy wheat field to the pickup. I just shouted â€œBang !! Youâ€™re dead.â€ and went home to an Amana chest type full of last yearâ€™s freezer burned venison.


I have just about quit fishing. It takes less effort to filet fish given to me than getting up three hours before the birds to go get my own. But I still love to go across the road to our little lake and harass the blue gill. That is an afternoon trip.


Just got back from Austin last night. Went to watch my son Virgil in his last starring role in the Student Unions annual dinner theater production. He has had the lead role for the last four years. I guess making up all of those excuses over bad grades in high school made him a good actor. He will graduate from UT on December 7th with a civil engineering degree and a minor foreign language. Also the twins are doing well in their freshman year at UT. Wow, seventy five with three kids in college. That is Ford tough. 



I have been on a 650 calorie diet for six weeks. Lost over 30 pounds. I feel better except I am so weak it takes both hands to clink my mouse. My goal is 100 pounds before spring fishing time. I have a date with a long flight of stairs on a cabin down in Sargent.


So, all in all, I guess things are going well as I watch the sun reach the western horizon of my life. Good health and a happy family. No complaints. Did I mention my short term memory problem?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy birthday Sunbeam. Sounds like you have quite a few more ahead of you.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jerold!!!
Hope you have a great day!


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mr. Mayor, I'm glad you're here to guide us young ones.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Happy BDay, Sunshine.. We are a couple of the lucky ones for sure. Keep on truckin'...it's all downhill after 75 but beats the heck out of the alternative. Don't have a clue how I got here with my past history, but, like you I am enjoying it.. Hang in there...you only got about 25 more years to go....:rotfl:


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Happy birthday, hope you have a great one!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Young Man. I enjoy your post immensely and hope you have a great birthday:brew:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!
It is always nice to read your posts and threads Gerold.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :birthday2
Becareful on loosing weight. I lost 10 pounds last week the hard way.


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

A very Happy Birthday Sir!!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy birthday and many many more.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sir.....I haven't had the pleasure of meeting you, yet, but I do enjoy reading your post especially this one. I'm new to the freshwater board, but not new to 2cool. I have purchased property on the lake and will be building my retirement home to be completed by June.......I hope.
I also enjoy and have an interest in your monitoring and posts of the water flow in the Trinity River and the status of the lake levels.
I hope you have a wonderful birthday with many more to come and maybe we can meet one day soon.
Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sir! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You are one class act my friend, happy birthday.
let's go crappie fishing soon, I am feeling lucky :whiteshee
BTW, has BBJim been lately?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, 75 huh. Happy Birthday Honorable Mayor of Livingston and may you have many more! 
Here's a toast for you my friend:

"May you live as long as you want to.
May you want to as long as you live."


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

great post! Happy birthday !


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

a very happy birthday and many more to come!!!


----------



## JAG (Aug 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday and i always enjoy reading your post.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Happy b day sir. Hope u have a Wonderful day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy birthday. Sounds like you are getting your monies worth.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Happy birthday. Am I missing something here? Why on Earth do you want to get down to 100 pounds? You are a male human being right? Unless you are 5' tall, you need to weigh more than 100 pounds!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Texasfisherman57 said:


> Happy birthday. Am I missing something here? Why on Earth do you want to get down to 100 pounds? You are a male human being right? Unless you are 5' tall, you need to weigh more than 100 pounds!


I believe He wants to lose a 100 pounds.

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Happy belated birthday Sunbeam. Always enjoy your posts. May you have many more seasons. My goal in life is to become a real old man some day!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Can't believe I missed your special day. Must have been Crappie fishing, or something! Anyway, Happy Birthday to you and many, many more to come.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Be careful losing weight that fast. Get plenty of vitamens and See a Dr a few times to check your over all heath.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Jerold. It was a pleasure, talking with you, last week. You continue, to entertain me, with your stories, and lessons of life. Many more, sir!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sunbeam. You truly live up to your screen name. Always a pleasure.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Happy Belated Birthday*

Mr. Mayor,

So sorry to be late with this, but wanted to wish you a late Happy Birthday as well as Many Happy and Healthy Returns. I really enjoyed our visit at the Fish Fry and congratulations on the weight loss. So glad your children our all doing well. Lastly thank you for spreading your stories, wisdom, fishing knowledge with all of us.

Warmest Regards,
Tom


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday SB and many more .
I turned 50 Saturday hope to make another 25


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

A very happy birthday to you Sunbeam.


----------



## Cajun Quack (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Sir!


-Dusty


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday, Sunbeam, may the sun rise to meet you for many, many more! :cheers:


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Happybirthday Sunbeam and many more to come.:cheers::birthday:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Have a blessed Birthday sir.


----------

